# Decriminalizing  Testosterone



## bbuck (Oct 28, 2019)

Here is a link if any one is interested in decriminalizing Testosterone.


----------



## bbuck (Oct 28, 2019)

For those of you that would like to see Testosterone taken of the controlled substance list.  https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...E1MwGht2wIvfAACTDaY3wT9EJkdbv-0kCcZa6-4toKy1Y


----------



## bbuck (Oct 28, 2019)

Delete or cancel the first post. The link should work on the second post.


----------



## K1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sad thing is less then 1000 people have signed the petition...People want to bitch but can't be bothered to step up!


----------



## bbuck (Nov 7, 2019)

K1 said:


> Sad thing is less then 1000 people have signed the petition...People want to bitch but can't be bothered to step up!



Yes this is America. Maybe I will go hit Like on Facebook.


----------



## lk3 (Nov 22, 2019)

im not sure petitions are so helpful.
sort of an archaine idea, just like like the difference between test and female bc as it is legally.

laws should have some basis in science and not be based on opinion/witch craft.
this is not limited to test, anyone want a drink or cigarette?


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 24, 2019)

Wow, it needs 99,203 signatures by tomorrow, Nov 25, 2019, and it has 797.  I think they should have plastered this everywhere if they were serious.


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 14, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> Wow, it needs 99,203 signatures by tomorrow, Nov 25, 2019, and it has 797.  I think they should have plastered this everywhere if they were serious.



:yeahthat:


----------



## bbuck (Dec 14, 2019)

I posted this on a number of BB'ing and men's health forums. And from the number of views that it got just from the threads I started only a small percentage of people were interested enough to give 1 minute of their time. So sadly enough people often get just what the deserve.


----------



## BJJisLIFE (Dec 27, 2019)

Too bad I wasn't a member here yet, I would have signed it.


----------



## GearPro (Jan 5, 2020)

BJJisLIFE said:


> Too bad I wasn't a member here yet, I would have signed it.



I’ll throw out an alternative theory, just to play devils advocate. 

Is it possible that guys that routinely engage in illicit activities are reluctant to put their name/identifying info on a form that might be delivered to a government organization? Especially when they know that the deck is stacked so heavily against them that even if the petition is successful, it has less than no chance of being acted upon by any politician that has any desire to be re-elected. 

There are situations where the war is lost before the first battle is fought.


----------



## bbuck (Jan 6, 2020)

If there is enough public out cry congressman will act. And that is the only time they do. Most people I talk to don't even know that testosterone is a scheduled drug. When abortion, gay marriage started no one thought they had a chance, and look what happened . Nothing happens quick in government. Women can now go into a Dr once a year to get their script for the year. And it was considered unhealthy and immoral when birth control came out. Yes some people will get paranoid because of what they do.  But when kratom was portrayed as something addicts use, the DEA wanted to ban it and petitions were signed congressman called and the white house picketed. And the ban stopped.


----------



## matsuo munefusa (Jan 12, 2020)

GearPro said:


> I’ll throw out an alternative theory, just to play devils advocate.
> 
> Is it possible that guys that routinely engage in illicit activities are reluctant to put their name/identifying info on a form that might be delivered to a government organization? Especially when they know that the deck is stacked so heavily against them that even if the petition is successful, it has less than no chance of being acted upon by any politician that has any desire to be re-elected.
> 
> There are situations where the war is lost before the first battle is fought.


Bingo.

I exclude myself from whatever kind of interaction with the federal government that I can. That means not voting, not taking polls, not signing petitions that may eventually get to the federal government.

Interacting with the US Federal Government has always been negative ime


----------



## Sinister9912 (Feb 14, 2020)

bbuck said:


> I posted this on a number of BB'ing and men's health forums. And from the number of views that it got just from the threads I started only a small percentage of people were interested enough to give 1 minute of their time. So sadly enough people often get just what the deserve.



Exactly


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

Legalize it! Don’t criticize it!


----------

